
Show HN: Fastest search engine on dotnet core - edward_rolf
https://github.com/kreeben/resin
======
vkorsunov
Can we use it on bubblehunt.com?

~~~
edward_rolf
Sure I don't see why not. This is meant to be a Lucene replacement. What are
you using currently on bubblehunt?

~~~
vkorsunov
Now we using Elastic and Postgres. And in the future we plan to use Big
tables.

~~~
edward_rolf
Bigtable sounds like a massive undertaking. What is it that will eventually
make you upgrade your data architecture? Is it the amount of data that is the
main issue or is it something else?

